# Time to start over, planing for a new layout



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My current layout is now 6 years old. Unfortunately since the basement is only heated when we are using the room over the last two years there have been issues with the table I made warping near the heater. Also having a table in the middle of the room ha proven problematic due to the small space in the center of the U. We here is a first sketch of a possible replacement design. Each square is 1ft. The green is 4x4 and the yellow is a cut other than a half sheet. Wight is walk ways requiring a bridge (lifting). I might plan a tunnel on one corner but am going to avoid grades this time. Last time the mountain became an issue at times. Looking for your thoughts. There are three sets on the table below. Using AnyRail to model this.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! I like it! I wish I had that kind of real-estate setup. Lots of runtime fun!

Any thoughts on topography / inclines and the like? 

You have 3 distinct loops (each with some turnouts, etc.). Why not provide some crossover connections between them?

For your doorway access, I think I recall that we've discussed hinged-panel fabrication with you before. I'll remind you of the idea of building the hinged panel so that it has a "tapered keyway" tounge that falls into a tapered female slot ... the taper will ensure a very tight-tolerance fit, and help offer reliable track alignment.

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Wow! I like it! I wish I had that kind of real-estate setup. Lots of runtime fun!
> 
> Any thoughts on topography / inclines and the like?
> 
> ...


I did the bridge on my last layout to connect the two sides of the U. Worked well that way, will use the same method only double tracked. I am thinking about crossovers on the two large loops. The small one is the only one with less than 22r curves. It is being dedicated to a few small trains and as a test track.

On the two rear corners of the side opposite the yard I am thinking of making mountains with tunnels for the trains. 

I am hoping that I can build this in sections that do not need to be put in place until all of them are finished. This way the old layout can be run until the last moment.


----------

